# what do you eat?



## bubbabear (Nov 15, 2010)

what do you feed your dogs, and about how much do they eat a day? I'm currently feeding my dogs taste of the wild, but was wondering of maltese seem to do better on certain foods then others.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed mine Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl and switch the protein out weekly. I feed 1/4 2x per day and they are doing very well on it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Taste of the Wild is a good food. There is no one "perfect" food for every Maltese. If your fluff is doing well on this food, that's great. If not, then you need to change. :blush: Feed a good "premium" food.(no dyes, fillers, by-products, chemicals, etc) Right now, I am feeding mine Wellness Core reduced fat because my vet wants them on a high protein, low carb, low fat diet because they were getting fat on the Natural Balance. My vet said this was too high in carbs for my girls, but Natural Balance is a good food, too. It is lower in protein which would be good for Malts who need a lower protein diet. It all depends on the age, health, and activity level of your Malt. If you need to switch, ask you vet for the protein/fat/carb levels she recommends, and select a food in that category. It can be confusing.:smstarz: My girls are in the 4 pound range and I feed each a little less than 1/4 cup morning and evening.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Food is very much trial and error for each fluff.  I've fed a couple of the dehydrated foods on the market. But, they were all so hungry all the time on the dehydrated formula. My three actually do better on Vital - Grain free, fresh refrigerated recipes for dogs, holistic, great alternative to raw diets or home cooking It's a refrigerated food. The vital formula for Fresh Pet is grain free and is carried at our local Petsmart. Cody weighs 5 lbs. and eats a strong 1/4 c. morning and night. Josey weighs a little under 4 lbs. and eats a little under 1/4. c. morning and night. Mandy's weight fluctuates a bit, depending on the time of year...10-11 lbs. and eats a strong 1/3 a c. morning and night. I should add that I'm also adding in a little of my own home cooked foods (lean meats, veggies, and fruits) with it. Josey and Cody are finicky eaters. This is something they will actually eat and have done well on.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feed mine Dr. Harvey's. They absolutely go crazy over it!! It takes me longer to put it in their bowls and put it down than for them to gobble it up. 

Archie gets veg-to-bowl (grain free) because of allergies

and the rest of the pack get the "Complete Canine". 

All are doing well with it.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We were on the dr harvey veg bowl. Its a great food but deuci picks out some of the veg so we are trying Artisan lamb atm and rotate stella chewy. And still on evo in the mornings. Finally think i have a good combo! Good luck


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in the process of transitioning Bailey to Acana Pacifica. He gets a little bit of canned food mixed in (various natural brands like Weruva, Party Animal Organic, etc). He also eats Grandma Lucy's Artisan, Dr. Harveys, and Stella & Chewy's sometimes. He does well with a variety so I often change things up for him.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I feed mine NOW GRAIN-FREE small breed pet food. She loves it and I also give Weruva canned. It definitely comes down to trial and error that's for sure. My malt did very poorly on Acana pet food because the protein was too rich for her but I have found a food that is still grain-free and a more reasonable protein level.www.petcurean.com


----------



## danh_ (Dec 15, 2010)

my boy is at the moment on royal canin mini puppy (yes i heard it's bad, **** that breeder!) so we are looking into changing him into orijen, due to all the great reviews.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I home cook 90% of the time, and the other 10% I feed Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You are absolutely correct in that each dog can react differently to foods! I currently feed both of mine Acana Pacifica & rotate it with Acana Grasslands every few months (when the bag runs out).

I previously fed Orijen 6 Fresh Fish and one of them did well on it, but it was too rich for the other, hence the switch to Acana (made by the same company, Acana just has a little less protein). They both thrive on Acana and I have never been more happy with the quality of their food! Homecooking would be ideal, but I'm not ready to make the jump yet as there are a lot of variables & researching to do first so I'm happy with the Acana.


----------

